# That "Support Group Guidebook" new URL



## EdinNJ (Mar 14, 2009)

If anyone is interested in starting a mutual help support group, I found the new URL address for where that "Support Group Guidebook" (previously mentioned here, but with an old now-dead link given) may be downloaded:
http://livingsphere.com/?p=141

Does anyone know of any other...
especially any "How-to" guide that may exist just for addressing the needs and obvious barriers to starting a group for social anxiety and shyness?

If anyone is attending any self-help (i.e., member-run) mutual support group for social anxiety, would you kindly help us understand what special format or techniques you use in your group to get people there, and encourage them to open up?

For any insight into how such groups can indeed be started.

- Ed

"I get by with a little help from my friends."
- John Lennon


----------

